# Kiwi looking at moving



## 2_SL0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where do I start, I have a number of questions so I'll just jump straight in.

I am mid 30's married with 2 young children. I am a qualified Marine Technician and worked in that industry for 16 years. However the last 3 years I have worked as a Production Manager for an international gas company. I would happlily work in either role. My wife is a Sales Teritory Manager and has worked in sales for the last 15 years.

How simple/hard is it to emmigrate to Canada? 
Would my/partners skill set be in demand?
What is the process?
What areas should I look at?
Where do I look for jobs?
I did a quick run doen on the points system and scorred over 67? Is that all that is needed? 
Please, all help and guidance at this point would be much appreciated, I admit I have just begun to look, so I am a complete newbie.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

2_SL0 said:


> Where do I start, I have a number of questions so I'll just jump straight in.
> 
> I am mid 30's married with 2 young children. I am a qualified Marine Technician and worked in that industry for 16 years. However the last 3 years I have worked as a Production Manager for an international gas company. I would happlily work in either role. My wife is a Sales Teritory Manager and has worked in sales for the last 15 years.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry not to be more encouraging. The best way to begin the process is to do what's called a reccie. That's also difficult deciding where you want to go in a country of this size.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Rental Accmmodation*

It is not very easy to emigrate to Canada but if you have planned to live in there anyway, Toronto could be a good choice.


----------

